

Approved: £188m 'jackpot' in tax relief for UK videogames industry - timje1
http://www.tiga.org/news/press-releases/tiga-delivers-188m-jackpot-for-uk-video-game-industry-as-games-tax-relief-finally-approved-by-eu-commission

======
timje1
_GTR was then blocked by the EU Commission as it announced a formal
investigation into the proposal in April 2013, citing concerns including video
games not being culturally equal to film, and thus not deserving of the same
or similar tax breaks..._

It's interesting to see games getting this kind cultural recognition from the
EU. I wonder when we'll see game coverage in the 'culture' section of
newspapers, instead of relegated to the back of the 'tech' section?

~~~
funkydallas
I think it is not about "cultural recognition". It is about money. "This will
finally allow them to compete on a level playing field in the global video
game market..."

The EU started realizing you can make money with games and they try to jump on
a train which already left. They should start inventing their own business.
Instead of filling hot water into a steam engine.

~~~
thomaspientka
totally right, funkydallas - nobody knows where this mistery train is going to
go ...

